# Ремонт баяна



## Андрюха (3 Июл 2012)

Здравствуйте!Посоветуйте пожалуйста где можно отреставрировать качественно и по разумной цене баян Юпитер?Спасибо!


----------



## tchuev (3 Июл 2012)

Мастер Новиков Евгений - Киев. Вот сайт:
http://mirbajana.com/


----------



## Андрюха (3 Июл 2012)

А в России?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (3 Июл 2012)

Вы хоть регион укажите. Россия - Матушка велика!


----------



## bayanistka (3 Июл 2012)

Очень качественно ремонтируют в Одессе. Мы с Америки и Канады везём баяны на починку именно туда.


----------



## Андрюха (4 Июл 2012)

Регион Калининград.Но тут к большому сожалению на данный момент нет мастера.Вот где-нибудь по ближе в России!


----------



## bombastic (4 Июл 2012)

есть в Питере хороший мастер, сам ремонтируюсь - даёт гарантию на работу год. если поедете пишите в лс познакомлю


----------



## qqq (7 Ноя 2012)

Добрй день.Подскажите мастера в Москве - необходимо понизить ,опустить ниже клавиши правой руки на баяне *Левша.* Ход слишком большой, не знаю почему,такой достался...сыграть что то быстрое не получается из за огромного хода клавиш - миллиметров 7-8 где то. Визуальный осмотр показал, что механика старовата, не знаю как она отнесется к тому если ее начать гнуть.


----------



## ze_go (7 Ноя 2012)

qqq писал:


> Ход слишком большой, не знаю почему


поролон пришёл в негодность, просел, вот клавиатура и поднялась


----------



## qqq (8 Ноя 2012)

*ze_go*, т.е. замена поролона решит проблему? вообще, это дорого?


----------

